# lean out



## big daddy 13 (Jan 12, 2012)

hey guys, I was wondering, I want to lean out and lose some body fat, what would the best oral supplement be to take. thanks, appreciate any input


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*big daddy 13* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey big daddy, not to be a dick, but you should move your question to the supplement forum. You will get alot more answers


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Take a look around and I'm sure you'll find all the help you need to meet your goals.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 12, 2012)

welcome


----------



## big daddy 13 (Jan 12, 2012)

ok guys, thanks, ill get the hang of it


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 13, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 13, 2012)

WELcome


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome IM.


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 15, 2012)

hey welcome to IM​


----------



## lisarox (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Put in some work and you will find whatever info and help needed here on these forums homie! Good luck to you!


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Look in the fat loss section, should find it all.


----------

